# West lothian meet?



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi guys n gals,

Want to set up a meet for us west lothianers and surrounding areas. If your up for it put your name down and i shall organise something  

Thanks

Marc


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you think there is enough members from the region? 

I spend a fair amount of time down there, but there is only a very small proportion of members from there. 

Even then not many members are always keen on meets. 

I'll keep my eye on how it develops and if it falls into when I'm down.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

If I can make it, I will.

We've had a few around newbridge/south queensferry ect that have had members from Edinburgh, Glasgow, Broxburn and even as far afield as Dumbarton in attendance just for a night time meet up and banter.

Not talking big attendance.. just 6-8 or so.. but were all friends outside of detailing world now so it's more of a banter meet than a detailing meet.. Infact detailing very rarely comes up in the conversationg


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tbh i wasn't expecting a massive turnout, but a decent one would be nice, 

South queensferry isn't to far for me to travel, but would like one close to home, it would be a really good contact maker aswel, as you say you are friends now more than detailing passers by, 

Will wait another couple of day and see if more people come in to the mix and then we can all see what dates we have free


----------



## Bluebear (May 31, 2012)

I would come along if I'm at home. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

you know i will come along if it happens


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Might be up for this as haven't been to one of these for a while.


----------



## BryceFFC (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in Falkirk.. It would be sweet to check out some clean cars if I'm available 👍


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

im from Glasgow and im in


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

This looks like its shaping up  what would be the easiest day for people?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Either a week night or a Sunday for me.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I Could make this, depending in the whens and where's


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

id be up for this, i'm from livi.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I might come too depends where it is


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Falkirk - Originally Bo'ess

I could make this depending on the when and where


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Really picking up numbers now  what would everyone be happy with, a meet in a car park for a bit of banter? Or any suggestions? I am trying to find some cafe or something like that with a decent car park


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> I Could make this, depending in the whens and where's


That a boy Mick!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

marc147 said:


> Really picking up numbers now  what would everyone be happy with, a meet in a car park for a bit of banter? Or any suggestions? I am trying to find some cafe or something like that with a decent car park


Somewhere inside, where coffee is available is a must to be honest.. With no way to guarantee weather in scotland a car park meet can be disaster lol.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

any day suits me as im off for the next while anyway


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

There must be a Costa, burger king, etc around we can meet at for a bit of civilized banter


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mcdonalds have the best coffee without paying silly high starbucks/costa prices.. look for a decent sized Mcdonalds in a central area


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

what about the boness car museum, there is a cafe there.
i know the rs owners club meet there


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

that would suit me, not much of a coffee drinker though so anywere would suit me

what about the car park between the two bridges? good photo opportunity or even the mcdonalds before the Forth road bridge


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd say somewhere around the bathgate, livingstone, harthill area would be more central for most members.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Bathgate mcdonalds? how easy is that to get to?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> I'd say somewhere around the bathgate, livingstone, harthill area would be more central for most members.


Harthill? Got to be brave going there.

Livingston has a flew places and is easy to find off the M8 for people that are intending to travel.

Bathgate used to be popular with car meets years ago. No idea if it still is. Didn't even realise they had a McDonald's now. Times have changed.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ mcdonalds site says yes. I didnt know either :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> ^^ mcdonalds site says yes. I didnt know either :lol:


Looking now, it's right over the road from Room at the top.

Is that place still open?

I remember when RATT was actually good. Feeling old now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Mcdonalds have the best coffee without paying silly high starbucks/costa prices.. look for a decent sized Mcdonalds in a central area


I like this idea for the next meet McDonalds in Peterhead , we will ask to use a plug and set up , will save on food prep:lol:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Looking now, it's right over the road from Room at the top.
> 
> Is that place still open?
> 
> I remember when RATT was actually good. Feeling old now.


McD's in Bathgate has quite a small car park, Morrisons next to it though has a huge one :thumb:

John


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

John-R- said:


> McD's in Bathgate has quite a small car park, Morrisons next to it though has a huge one :thumb:
> 
> John


thats a good shout, or there is the iceland car park.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Harthill? Got to be brave going there.
> 
> Livingston has a flew places and is easy to find off the M8 for people that are intending to travel.
> 
> Bathgate used to be popular with car meets years ago. No idea if it still is. Didn't even realise they had a McDonald's now. Times have changed.


i would agree, wouldnt be keen on Harthill, brave but no silly



Kerr said:


> Looking now, it's right over the road from Room at the top.
> 
> Is that place still open?
> 
> I remember when RATT was actually good. Feeling old now.


RATT is now boarded over, only took a few years of mass brawls, assaults, attempted murder and rape down the side alley to close it.

I am not old but in my short experience is the place was never good


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

dombaird said:


> i would agree, wouldnt be keen on Harthill, brave but no silly
> 
> RATT is now boarded over, only took a few years of mass brawls, assaults, attempted murder and rape down the side alley to close it.
> 
> I am not old but in my short experience is the place was never good


RATT is technicially still open, just not busy.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

legs said:


> technicially


how can this be?


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

The morrisons in bgate might be a good shout, the top ends always empty


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

dombaird said:


> how can this be?


30 something's was the pub at the side of RATT, but this closed down when the guy that owns RATT opened YOLO in Hopetoun street, but as far as i know the big part of RATT is open somethimes for big theme nights / gigs.


----------



## DavidCowen (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Whos free on the thursday the 11th at around 6?


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

You know im in


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Not me at that time.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Not me at that time.


Would 7 suit you better?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

possibly.. just depends on work that day.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Dunno, will need to check the work calendar and figure it out. I just know 6 is tight.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lets make a list so i can keep track, 

Thursday the 11th, 6 or 7, at morrisons car park in Bathgate( venue might change) 

Attending:

1. marc147
2. big saxo guy 

Maybe:

1. CraigQQ
2. Spoony


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

i cant make it unfortunately. Im nightshift next week


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

i'm a maybe for this, the car might not be clean though


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

legs said:


> i'm a maybe for this, the car might not be clean though


Should be ok but pop me down as possibility


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thursday the 11th, 6 or 7, at morrisons car park in Bathgate( venue might change) 

Attending:

1. marc147
2. big saxo guy 

Maybe:

1. CraigQQ
2. Spoony
3. Legs
4. Dombaird


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

My brother and myself will try make it down tonight for 7


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be there tonight.. maybe 6-6:30ish


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I shall be there at 7  should be good


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry guys couldn't make it, housey things to do


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats no problem legs, always next time. Was a good night and was great meeting you all


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Was good to meet you Marc and Ryan.. good banter. Shame that lad turned up in a puma though haha (remember.. it's still a puma lol)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh dear! A late addition and still mocked for that hair and car of mine! A bully Craig, a common bully! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I feel responsible now... Blondey text me this morning asking if we can prep his puma for sale on wednesday... a couple jokes and he's selling it already haha


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done to you west lothian boys, was going to try and get round and see how a properly prepared should look but I'm not sure how well my beemer with a rusty wing and a sunken filler door repair would go down!!
All joking aside the kids were playing up and wouldn't settle.

Hope it was worthwhile and you'll do it again. I'd love the chance to see some properly turned out cars.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

ceejay said:


> Well done to you west lothian boys, was going to try and get round and see how a properly prepared should look but I'm not sure how well my beemer with a rusty wing and a sunken filler door repair would go down!!
> All joking aside the kids were playing up and wouldn't settle.
> 
> Hope it was worthwhile and you'll do it again. I'd love the chance to see some properly turned out cars.


It went well  hopefully you can make the next one.

That reminds me, what does everyone think of making it a monthly thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

as long as I'm free I'll pop through for a monthly thing


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Could be game for a monthly


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

The next west lothian meet is on the 18th of august, at 7pm in the morrisons car park in bathgate 

The list so far is 

1. Marc147 + pat ( not a member just yet)
2. Big-saxo-guy


----------

